# Not only PM80, the Target PM Family with GTX family are coming soon!



## Vaporesso (22/4/20)

Hi SA fans,

Guess some of you already have the Target PM80 kit with 0.2&0.3ohm GTX coils, hope you all enjoy it, any feedback, please feel free to share

We do launch some new colors of the Target PM80 kit and we would like to optimize it more
What do you want to update on the next Target PM member?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vaporesso (26/4/20)

*Unboxing the Target PM30 Pod Mod, New GTX coils inside | PTF coming back | Type C charging*
*
*


----------



## Vaporesso (28/4/20)

We heard the feedback and launch the new 18650 version of Target PM80, here comes the Target PM80 SE

Reactions: Like 1


----------

